# Questions on my new P95



## benfishin1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I will be purchasing a new P95 in the next couple of days. I have a lot of experience with rifles, but this is my first pistol. I have several general question before I take it out the first time. Any advice or info would be greatly appreciated. Should I clean the gun before I shoot it? Is it OK to dry fire a pistol? What is the best ammo for home defense? What is the best & cheapest ammo for the range? Thanks in advance for all your help.

Ben


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Clean it before you take it out!

Reloaded ammo is the cheapest for practice but if you don't reload, and you find some for under 12 bucks a box you are doing pretty good. There are plenty of ammo sites on the net and Wal Mart ussually has 9mm the cheapest. Support your local gun store if you can buy ammo from them and help them stay in business.The best ammo for home defense is the ammo in your gun tha cycles and doses not jam. I use 124grain golden sabre in my bed side weapon. Dry fire is ok be sure you are unloaded and treat the gun as if it were loaded even if you dry fire. Practice, have fun be safe.

RCG


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

yes, always clean and reoil a new gun before shooting.

Some may be too dry - and some may have packing grease on the inside of the slide. So, you should always remove the old oil - clean it and re-lube it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 shipwreck

I bet you'll like the gun when you shoot it.

:smt1099


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*P 95*

A lot of people don't like P 95s for various reasons. They seem to have less recoil than some other 9MMs (My opinion) It was less than my Walther P-1 & numerous other 9MMs I have fired. The 4 P 95s we had in our family only had problems with 1. We cleaned it & replaced the magazine ,No failures yet. It turned out to be the most accurate of the bunch. I would not trade the one I have for any other brand. JBR


----------



## Big Bill (Sep 30, 2010)

The thing I dislike most about my Ruger pistols, P95, P89, and LCP (I also had a P345.), is the long triggers. IMHO, the triggers are crappy.


----------

